

Born to Spend (or Save): It’s All in Your Genes - wiradikusuma
http://moneyland.time.com/2011/10/06/born-to-spend-or-save-its-all-in-your-genes/

======
pedalpete
I have trouble agreeing with this for a few reasons. First of all, I've gone
through times in my life where I've saved and saved spending very little.

I've also gone through stages where I've spent more than I had.

If it's all in the genes, wouldn't it have to be one or the other?

Why would our genes have a code to buy or spend, which is so far removed from
a natural process?

